# Husqvarna 460 or 555



## bryankloos (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I need a new saw to handle some larger wood.  I have a Stihl 021 16" but this is not going to cut it for the larger downed oaks and maples I plan to harvest this month on my fathers property.

I was mostly sold on a 460-24" but am now thinking about the 555-24".

Let me ask a couple questions:

1 - How does the 20 compare with a 24" bar.  How often is the extra 4" necessary.
2 - The 460 seems to be more powerful.  How would the 555 compare power wise
3 - What are the general advantages of the 555 over the 460

Any other input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Dec 30, 2013)

bryankloos said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I need a new saw to handle some larger wood.  I have a Stihl 021 16" but this is not going to cut it for the larger downed oaks and maples I plan to harvest this month on my fathers property.
> 
> ...



Since no one has replied yet...

Go with the 555. It is a derivative of the 562xp which has an outstanding reputation.

1. 20" is a good match for either saw and is very common for that size saw when used for firewood.
2. 555 is more powerful and is a professional grade saw.
3. 555 has auto tune so no manual adjusting of the carb. 555 = pro saw; 460 = homeowner grade.

FYI the 555 takes a small mount bar and I don't know that there is a 24" small mount bar on the market. Shouldn't impact your decision though. 555 no doubt. If you want a saw to pull a 24" bar with authority look at the 70cc class of saws.

Good luck.


----------



## MDFisherman (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with the above.  I would not put a 24" bar on a saw if it did not have at least 70cc's.  If I were to get a 60cc saw like the 55 I would put a 20" bar on it.

How big is the lumber your cutting??


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 30, 2013)

Husky recommends a 20" max bar on the 555. For a 24" bar I would look into a 70cc saw minimum.


----------



## kingquad (Dec 30, 2013)

If you plan on running a 24' bar, then I'd take a serious look at the Husky 365 or 372xp.  Same engine, but the 365 has a little less power and costs $100 less.  The 365 can easily be converted to a 372 in a couple hours with a die grinder.  I have a 365 and I really like it.  562xp will run a 24' bar too, but not as well as the 365.


----------



## pen (Dec 30, 2013)

I run a 555 with a 20 inch bar and find it has plenty of power with that buried in hardwood.  However, I don't think it would have what it takes to make me happy with a 24 inch.  The 460 is rated at 3.6hp and the 555 at 4.3hp.

For me, the small bump up in price over the 460 yields a saw with a good bit more power and a build that is more in line with the pro saws.  But again, that's running a 20 inch bar.

If I were to only cut 4 cord a year, I'd have gone with the 460 and 20 inch bar.  Since I'm more like 12+ cords some years, I bumped up to the 555 and 20 inch.

I think if I were to consider a 24 inch bar as necessary, I'd be looking at a 562xp.

pen


----------



## mikey517 (Dec 30, 2013)

If you're choosing between those two, go with the 555. It's a detuned 562XP, built on the same platform. More power as well.

BUT..... I just got the 365 Xtorq in Novemebr (early CHRISTmas present). If you can swing it, that's the way to go1


----------



## bryankloos (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey Guys

The lumber is oak at about 24-30" diameter.  Fallen from Sandy (I thinks) on my fathers property.  He has a few LARGE oaks that are down or snagged.
I have a smaller saw for trimming etc but I need something to get through the large rounds.  This will be my main saw and I will use the Sthil 021 for smaller tasks and trimming etc. 
I guess at 30" I would need 2 passes regardless so maybe I should just stick with the 555 with a 20" bar, or is the 365 with a 20" worth the increase in price. 
The wife is going to have a fit with whatever I choose at the end of the day as funds are tight after the holidays...
Thoughts?
Bryan


----------



## simple.serf (Dec 30, 2013)

My father bought a 555 to replace his old 55 with (which replaced my older 51) He has had 3 warranty service calls on it, 1 carb related and 2 for the bar oil pump, in less than a year. He bought the 555 given the 55's bulletproof service, but is now starting to wonder. We will see how it does this year. 

I have run a 24" bar with both the 51 and the 55. My advice is to go with the 20" bar.


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 30, 2013)

I had this exact thread about a month ago. 
After going back and forth about it, I bought the 555. Pro-saw, more features, more HP, more durable, etc. Just seemed to make sense.


----------



## ethanhudson (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got a 555 with a mm and a dolmar 7900.  The 555 will run with it in wood to 20" and has a better throttle response.  I love the auto tune, overall one of my favorite saws.  Mine will slang a 24" bar but that's definately the limit with the small mount and power/oiler limitations of the saw. I had a 455 and while it'll get the job done neither it or the 460 compare to a 555.


----------

